# Noise marine champ - advice needed



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I recently bought 2 boxes of noise marines to get my emperors children army started. The army list I wrote prior to buying the models had the champion with a doom siren, power weapon and sonic blaster, the first two are easy to model but how do get the sonic blaster to work with the model as it has both hands on the gun and the arm comes across the body which makes it look stupid. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Just thought I'd give this a bump


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I normally don't bother modelling the sonic blaster on my sergeants, I model them up with power weapon, bolt pistol and doom siren, then let my opponent know if they are armed with a sonic blaster before the battle.

If they really want to be anal about it, I'd suggest cutting a sonic blaster down, and mounting it on the back down one side of the doom siren backpack.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought about that. A lot of EC lists have the sergeant with a sonic blaster though so someone must have an idea of how to model it


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Make the end of the pistol look like the bell of a trumpet or like a blunderbuss with some greenstuff. I would just make up some wacky-looking weapon that looks something like a musical instrument. 
Its Chaos, so "Do What Thou Wilt".


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The other option would be to model him up with a sonic blaster, the doom siren is the backpack, so no worries there and helps to make the model stand out from the normal troopers.

Then just attach the power sword to his waist somewhere and you're fully wyswig. (the sheathed swords from the berzerkers boxed set might work nicely for this. Give me a yell if you don't have any - I might be able to send you a couple 

Personally I'm not sure whether I'll bother with a sblaster for my champs as I normally use them in rhino's which generally means that I'll be in doom siren range the turn I unload and charging into assault the next turn, so the blaster would be somewhat wasted points.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the idea of the sheathed power sword and would be glad to take a few of your hands if you dont mind


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll have a dig around tonight and see how many you get in a box


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Shaun_wi said:


> I recently bought 2 boxes of noise marines to get my emperors children army started. The army list I wrote prior to buying the models had the champion with a doom siren, power weapon and sonic blaster, the first two are easy to model but how do get the sonic blaster to work with the model as it has both hands on the gun and the arm comes across the body which makes it look stupid. Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks


I would use the scabbarded champion's sword from the Chaos Warriors box. if you have one. Or a spare scabbarded sword from the berzerkers box. A 3rd option is to give him an extra arm and have the sword in that hand. All in all none of the 3 options are that difficult, I would say a 2 or 3 difficulty on a 1-10 scale



Critta said:


> The other option would be to model him up with a sonic blaster, the doom siren is the backpack, so no worries there and helps to make the model stand out from the normal troopers.
> 
> Then just attach the power sword to his waist somewhere and you're fully wyswig. (the sheathed swords from the berzerkers boxed set might work nicely for this. Give me a yell if you don't have any - I might be able to send you a couple
> 
> Personally I'm not sure whether I'll bother with a sblaster for my champs as I normally use them in rhino's which generally means that I'll be in doom siren range the turn I unload and charging into assault the next turn, so the blaster would be somewhat wasted points.


Backpack? what??? Its a helmet mod, and is represented by the metal head in the box.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

So you're telling me that the massive speakers on the backpack *aren't* the doom siren and that the metal heads (of which iirc there are 3 in the box 1 of which doesn't have any thing that could even resemble a doom siren on his face) are in fact the doom siren?

Sorry man, I have more than 1 noise marine squad in my army, I prefer to use the backpack as the doom siren.









Doom siren as I use it circled in red









Massive lord doom siren circled in red (model was made back when chaos lords could still take sirens)

I suppose you could use the specific helmets as doom sirens, but I'm very much against using the same head on all of my champions when I have multiple units, hence using the backpack as the siren.

Shaun - if you PM me your address, I dug out some of those berzerker swords yesterday, could probably throw in a scabbarded chaos warrior one as well as I have tons of those spare too


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I also use the backpack for the Doom siren. Although one old Noise marine did have the Doom Siren on his face.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2172960887_2af3d20475.jpg
Guy in the middle.


I never use a sonic blaster on my champion as he is normally in my h2h squad and I prefer him to use his doom siren.
I would go for the option of either a 3rd arm as that is awesome or using a zerker sword on his belt


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

hmmmm the are non specific now in the description but in last 3 editions of the codex CSM they actually had it as a "collection of pipes *fitted to the helmet* that amplifies the warscreams" and sense when did GW put 3 of Those metal heads in a box. If you look close at the lord the siren is in the mouth of the model. you can see the speaker. I have 2 of them. 

Oh btw I use that backpack as the stock pack for all my slaanesh marines


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Your choice man 

I prefer to use the backpack as the siren, allows for more personalisation of my models and does the job just as admirably! I don't think it matters much as long as your opponent knows which model your doom siren is.

Shaun, I'm a muppet and forgot to bring that stuff in with me to post today. I'll have to get on it tomorrow now, sorry!


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

PowerEncarnate said:


> in last 3 editions of the codex CSM they actually had it as a "collection of pipes *fitted to the helmet* that amplifies the warscreams"


Where is this quotation from? The 3.5 dex indicates: "A Doom Siren is a complex arrangement of pipes and tubes that magnifies the war cry of the Chaos Space Marine..." pg 56.

The 4.0 codex is very similarly worded, and does not specify helmet or backpack. The 3.0 codex specified the pipes were _around _the helmet. I have not seen what the 2nd edition codex indicates about the Doom Siren.

Regarding 1 handed Sonic Blasters. A simple way to do this is to angle sonic blaster at the shoulder, pinning it, using GS to fill the gap, and even bending the arm a bit. The left arm with power weapon is then repositioned to reach more to the side.


















A more complicated way to model them requires you to cut the arm below the shoulderpad and reposition it. This often requires you to bend some wires and replace others entirely. The left hand that attaches to the gun is either cut out and replaced with a handle, or filed down and GSed over (so it looks like a solid part of the gun).










There are plenty of examples, see my sig and go to the modelling section of the forum. You will have to dig around, but there are plenty of examples.


----------

